# Can't access Win10 Ransomware Protection



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

Hello all-

I'm trying to access the Ransomware Protection feature of Windows 10 Security. I understand that, for some reason, it is hidden by default on non-Pro Win10 systems.

From what I've read, I need to enable Controlled Folder Access using Powershell. When I do, I get the following error:

----
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Set-MpPreference -EnableControlledFolderAccess Enabled
Set-MpPreference : A general error occurred that is not covered by a more specific error code.
At line:1 char:1
+ Set-MpPreference -EnableControlledFolderAccess Enabled
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : NotSpecified: (MSFT_MpPreference:root\Microsoft\...FT_MpPreference) [Set-MpPreference], CimException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : HRESULT 0x800106ba,Set-MpPreference
---

I used the ISE version of Powershell that basically walked me through the process. I found the drop-down menu for EnableControlledFolderAccess, which had the following options (it was defaulted to blank)
(blank)
disabled
enabled
audit mode
block disc modification only
audit disc modification only

After choosing Enabled, and Run, I receive the error above.

Any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks,
jtn


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There need to be space betweem Set-MpPreference and -EnableControlledFolderAccess


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

Thanks Lunarlander, I tried that, but received the same error.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

jtn3833 said:


> From what I've read


I'd like to see/read that.....do you have a link to that?


----------

